# which turbotorch to buy?



## bruceturnquist

Hello everyone,

I am new to the HVAC field.
I just took a job with a local hvac company and need to outfit my truck with several tools including a turbotorch set.
Any suggestions on what I should be looking for. I am most interested in figuring out which tips are most commonly used in residential and light commercial work.

Thanks


----------



## chrisfrost

Hello , really the only way to go is a tote-a-torch oxy-acetylene set up because it's plenty hot (6300deg fahr) to melt the 15% silver solder sticks and is easily portable . The only draw back is the oxygen bottle is 20cu. ft. and they charge about $15 to fill where-as if You had say a 125cu. ft. oxygen bottle they charge about $25 to fill those , so if it's possible to have a larger tank 125 or 225 cu. oxygen and fill You're tote-a-torch oxygen bottle Yourself would be alot cheaper but I have not checked into a fitting to do so yet . And a good idea to probably have at least 1 dual fuel (propane/mapp) gas torch as a back up , really in colder weather it takes 2 plumbers torches depending on what You're heating ,,,,,some systems have some brass components that require more heat than copper tubing .


----------



## ironpit

oxyy-acetylene units are ideal for experienced craftsman, but I have found new guys learn easier with a turbo torch. I carry both on my truck. New guys seem to tend to blow holes in the copper with the oxy unit.And please don't neglect purchasing a nitrogen set! I have worked with dozens of guys and seen only one guy, one time, use nitrogen.


----------



## plummen

Ive had my turbo torch extreme for years,no problem hard soldering 3" copper with it with mapp gas :yes:


----------



## user2561

bruceturnquist said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the HVAC field.
> I just took a job with a local hvac company and need to outfit my truck with several tools including a turbotorch set.
> Any suggestions on what I should be looking for. I am most interested in figuring out which tips are most commonly used in residential and light commercial work.
> 
> Thanks


 
B-tank use is really only good for smaller diameter copper pipe even though one can purchase torch tips that will allow brazing of larger pipe. Such large tips for b-tanks defeat the purpose of having a b-tank as the large tips will use all the acetylene in short order.

Get a good oxygen/ acetylene kit. While it is true that it is not quite as easy to use as a b-tank setup it really is easy to pick. I would advise getting some scrap copper, fittings, and a couple of bench clamps in order to practice. It’s also a good idea to practice purging w/nitrogen while brazing. Many don't purge while brazing b/c they apply too much purging pressure which tends to leave small pinhole leaks. 

You'll get the hang of it...just do some practicing.


----------



## acefurnacefixer

bruceturnquist said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the HVAC field.
> I just took a job with a local hvac company and need to outfit my truck with several tools including a turbotorch set.
> Any suggestions on what I should be looking for. I am most interested in figuring out which tips are most commonly used in residential and light commercial work.
> 
> Thanks


 Before the advent of R410A, a turbo torch was used widely, now that we deal strictly in r410A, and that requires to be brazed, instead of solider the turbo torch has gone by the way side. Oxy-acetalyne are More of a standard now.


----------



## user2561

bruceturnquist said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the HVAC field.
> I just took a job with a local hvac company and need to outfit my truck with several tools including a turbotorch set.
> Any suggestions on what I should be looking for. I am most interested in figuring out which tips are most commonly used in residential and light commercial work.
> 
> Thanks


 B-tank use is really only good for smaller diameter copper pipe even though one can purchase torch tips that will allow brazing of larger pipe. Such large tips for b-tanks defeat the purpose of having a b-tank as the large tips will use all the acetylene in short order.

Get a good oxygen/ acetylene kit. While it is true that it is not quite as easy to use as a b-tank setup it really is easy to pick. I would advise getting some scrap copper, fittings, and a couple of bench clamps in order to practice. It’s also a good idea to practice purging w/nitrogen while brazing. Many don't purge while brazing b/c they apply too much purging pressure which tends to leave small pinhole leaks. 

You'll get the hang of it...just do some practicing.


----------



## juancollum

Turbo torch is used to reduce dark. The quality of these torches are very good and lit a very large area easily. If you want to buy these torch then you can visit our website's link to know more about it and can get it in an affordable range.


----------

